# coyotes in a box trap



## Al Chisholm (Feb 19, 2010)

What is the best way to get coyotes in box traps. I live in Ma. so we can not trap with anything but havahart traps, I have no trouble getting raccoons and fox but coyotes no way. Any Ideas will help a lot thanks.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good luck--Coyotes don't go into cages. I saw a pic. of a young pup that looked like it was starving in a cage once. Good luck anyway.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Not worth the effort for coyotes. You can catch bobcats and fox.


----------



## livetotrap (Feb 24, 2010)

The only way I have ever heard it being done semi successfully is with a hog trap, its large enough they dont feel constricted when walking in.


----------



## Makwa (Feb 28, 2010)

Not going to happen in regular live traps.


----------



## herbie57_57 (Feb 20, 2010)

Like everyone else has said probably not going to happen, I have had luck setting a leghold on the outside of the trap and using a duck or goose carcass for bait inside the trap. The coyotes will circle the outside but not go in to get it, so with a leg hold close by you might get lucky.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Boy it is next to inpossable to get them into a cage trap. It would be easier to move to another state! Sorry


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Shoot em first then put into box trap....Enough fun. My friend had a big self made cage trap with live chickens in it( because they were eating them, still no luck)


----------

